

Tell HN: Guess what Baidu and Yahoo China have already censored? - profquail

Step #1: Visit www.baidu.com or cn.yahoo.com.<p>Step #2: Search for Google or blogspot.com. Note that both work.<p>Step #3: Now search for google.blogspot.com.<p>Step #4: Enjoy your Baidu lockout. You should be able to search again in 5-10 minutes, I haven't timed the duration exactly.<p>Source: http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1508260&#38;cid=30746302
======
hop
Had never been to Baidu.com before. Wonder where they got their inspiration
for that UI...

~~~
sgk284
When I was working at Google in 2007 the DNS in China would redirect Google to
Baidu every now and then. Can't point fingers at who was making the changes...
but it usually coincided with the U.S. doing something China didn't like. Talk
about irritating.

It honestly wouldn't surprise me if China blocked Google all together, made a
clone of Google's UI, and powered searches on Google through Baidu.

~~~
jeromec
Well, since we control the root servers maybe we can fight fire with fire and
have some fun with China. We could randomly allow innocent (to the Chinese
govt) sites to be redirected to free speech and human rights activist sites.

~~~
aminuit
Making the DNS even more unreliable isn't good for anyone. Also, you're
talking about returning an IP that is probably blocked by GFW anyways. So
instead of getting the web page for the "innocent (to the Chinese govt)"
website, the end user just gets a TCP RST.

~~~
jeromec
I was joking (mostly), but if we did it I imagine we'd go all the way and host
the censored content, changing IPs faster than they could block. They would
have to wall us off completely to their people, which is exactly what we'd
want.

------
ced
Note that you'll also get blocked out if you type in:

    
    
       http://poorlytyped.blogspot.com/2010/01/haskell-ray-tracing-parallel.html
    

from which one can conclude that the Chinese are being kept in the dark from
Haskell's enlightenment.

 _All_ blogspot websites have been blocked for at least the 6 months that I've
been here, and I doubt that Baidu has anything to do with it. There's nothing
_new_ here. There's also a ton of workarounds. I just use vtunnel.com.

------
SapphireSun
I am astounded. The server actually dropped my connection when I tried
searching for it!

~~~
gojomo
I believe this is one of the main techniques of the Great Firewall -- once it
detects a connection is disfavored, inject a few spoofed packets to break the
connection. It's cheaper than being a full participant in the stream.

------
nailer
google.cn has already unfiltered results concerning the Tiananmen massacre.

So the government may block access to google.cn if it hasn't already.

~~~
abstractbill
_google.cn has already unfiltered results concerning the Tiananmen massacre_

Are you claiming google.cn has already _changed_ their filtering though? Just
fwiw, from what I understand you would need to use a Chinese IP address if you
wanted to properly verify that.

~~~
lostintech
Further proof : [http://images.google.cn/images?hl=zh-
CN&um=1&newwind...](http://images.google.cn/images?hl=zh-
CN&um=1&newwindow=1&sa=1&q=tienanmen+massacre&btnG=Google+%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2)

Screenshot : <http://hotelcostantiga.com/specials/censor2.jpg>

~~~
ErrantX
That is misspelt though; is that new or has that always been uncensored.

The correct spelling IS censored.

I know when I tried in the past (when it first was censored) miss-spellings
were still not filtered.

------
bwh2
I tried it and got locked out. But if you remove "www" completely or replace
it with "www1", you're back in.

------
lostintech
It doesn't matter, because you cannot access blogspot from china. Even the
google official blogs, you can't access. Even state.gov. And you know what ?
during the days Obama was here in China, the NyTimes was censored, and they
did not unblock it until recently. And it is the Great Firewall blocking
everything. Google is beyond this. They can do nothing. The PRC Committee
controls this. What a shame

